#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-01
<Malvoro> hola
#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-02
<malvoro> buen dia
<smartinez> buen día
#ubuntu-sv 2012-08-28
<Omarman> Hola
#ubuntu-sv 2012-09-01
<Guest65087> Hi :)
<Guest65087> lubotu1: are you here?
#ubuntu-sv 2013-08-30
<mralpro> hola gente
<mralpro> quien por ahi?
#ubuntu-sv 2013-09-01
<Gmendez> hola
#ubuntu-sv 2015-08-27
<JuanDiegoxXD> hola
<JuanDiegoxXD> alguien me puede decir algo
